# Does Ulcertaive coloitis can cause rejection of PR ?



## shivangi1210 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi All,

We have started the process of PR under 189 section :fingerscrossed:
and i have one query regarding that. My husband suffers from UC.
Does in Medical examination they can reject the application on the basis of this disease ?


----------

